# Silver kidded... *new fluffy pics*



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just recently aquired our beautiful Nubian doe Silver and we were thinking she would kid around April 17. But Nope! She had us all fooled and kidded yesterday while I was at the store....no signs of labor when I left so it must have happened really fast. 
Meet our new Spotted Nubian "Suki".


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

 So cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

look at those spots...wow...so cute......  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

Wow! Look at those SPOTS!!!!!!

ADORABLE little long eared ?......which one :girl: :boy: ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

oh my wow! very flashy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

looks like a liitle leopard!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

Oh my gosh!!! I have never seen one like that before - he / she is gorgeous!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

I'm gonna put my guess in and say :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

OH my gosh! 
How much?!  :slapfloor:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

:thumb: congra :stars:

shes beautiful


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

It's a GIRL! Isn't she LUCKY!?

Congrats, Kel!!!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

:girl: LOL! I forgot to mention she is a "SHE". Her name is "Suki" or "Tsuki" haven't decided on the spelling yet. 
Thanks all!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

I think she is part Dalmatian. What a doll.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

She is gorgeous - I don't think I've seen a spotted Nubian with that many spots before. I love that name... Suki.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

WOW I love those spots :stars: :stars: :girl:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

Oh wow!!  What a beauty!! I've never seen a nubian with that much color!!!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*



Cinder said:


> She is gorgeous - I don't think I've seen a spotted Nubian with that many spots before. I love that name... Suki.


Thank you! I think we are changing the spelling to "Tsuki" which means moon girl in japanese.


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*

You can really see her color variation in this picture. How do I mark her papers? Every color? Ahhhhhh.....rainbow. LOL!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- she is spectacular! :drool:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I want her! She is the most beautiful thing.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cute! ...and you were spared the waiting and fretting!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

powderhooves said:


> Very cute! ...and you were spared the waiting and fretting!


I think I am on to something here. Just pretend your goats are not pregnant or do not get prepared for them and they will deliver lickety split. :ROFL:

Thank you all for the compliments! :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your wonderful girl! :stars: Wow, doesn't get much easier than that delivery wise.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

She is just STUNNING!!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Silver kidded...Oh the spots!*



sweetgoats said:


> I think she is part Dalmatian. What a doll.


I was thinking the same thing! What a little cutie, congrats!


----------

